#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Descobrir localização IP

## Breyer

Boa noite, gostaria de saber se a partir de um endereço IP tenho como descobrir qual a localização de determinada máquina e se tem como faço para obter tal informação??

Desde já agradeço

----------


## Fernando

traceroute IP

----------


## mistymst

coitado vai ser enrolar todo com o traceroute, tente procure por algo como "visual traceroute" , use whois, etc etc etc

----------


## brunomarcelo

visite 
http://whois.arin.net

lá tem uma ferramenta que mostra a quem pertence o IP

(mto util pra descobrir informacoes sobre spammers)

----------

